# needing to identify a dc motor!!!



## supercub910 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a General Electric dc motor but the data plate does not list rpm or hp. Does anyone out there know how to find out the rpm and hp rating for this motor? The model number is 5bc 48jb 183. It appears to be a pretty old motor or maybe treated really rough. Also the data plate says SERIES.....does this mean it is a series motor and are those good motors for torque. Any info would be apreciated THANKS


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's a link explaining ge model numbers. If you could post a picture it would help the motor mavens here determine what it is.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ge-motor-cross-ref-info-48231/


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

supercub910 said:


> I have a General Electric dc motor but the data plate does not list rpm or hp. Does anyone out there know how to find out the rpm and hp rating for this motor? The model number is 5bc 48jb 183. It appears to be a pretty old motor or maybe treated really rough. Also the data plate says SERIES.....does this mean it is a series motor and are those good motors for torque. Any info would be apreciated THANKS


A picture of it would help


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

With apologies to Gilbert and Sullivan "He's a very modern model of a MAJOR motor maven". Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## supercub910 (Oct 10, 2010)

here is some pics...case size is 6.5'' dia, 10'' long but it weights a ton!!! I could not get a close up pic of the data plate but it reads as follows.........MOD-5bc 48jb 183 RPM-blank
HP-blank V-36 A-41
BASE TEMP RISE-75 c TIME RATING-INT.
WOUND-series FB-blank GEJ-3122
SERIAL NO.-MCN


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

supercub910 said:


> here is some pics...case size is 6.5'' dia, 10'' long but it weights a ton!!! I could not get a close up pic of the data plate but it reads as follows.........MOD-5bc 48jb 183 RPM-blank
> HP-blank V-36 A-41
> BASE TEMP RISE-75 c TIME RATING-INT.
> WOUND-series FB-blank GEJ-3122
> SERIAL NO.-MCN


It is what is generally referred to as a 6.6 inch (diameter) motor. Likely made in Ft. Wayne about 40 (?) years ago. Temp rise is for a class B or maybe A insulation system which is pretty old. INT means intermittent duty. It is series wound. Rated for 36 volts at 41 Amps, which equals about 1.5 kW, so about 1.5 hp output. It is totally enclosed which contributes to a modest power rating, but has likely kept the interior from deteriorating like the exterior. Most likely came off of an IUV, industrial utility vehicle or fork lift. My guess would be at that rated load and voltage, it would be 2000 to 2500 RPM.

It looks like crap, but might actually be functional. Maybe not worth the trouble to clean up, but WTH, if you have a small EV in mind, like a yard tractor. 

major


----------



## supercub910 (Oct 10, 2010)

THANKS MAJOR....if this motor is only 1.5hp then i guess i should go with my other motor which is a 3.5hp clark pallet truck motor. It is an early 90's model and in better shape and consideribly less heavier. I think this old motor may end up being a turd.


----------

